# Rocky Mountain Vertex 50 # Chain-sucks #



## sidebrody (1. September 2008)

Hi,
ich besitze das Rocky Mountain Vertex 50 Hardtail mit der Race Face Deus XC Kurbelgarnitur. 
Mich ärgert es wahnsinnig, dass ich ständig chain-sucks habe
Und zwar zieht er vorne beim Wechsel vom mittleren auf das große Kettenblatt die Kette mit hoch, sodass sich die Kette zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt bohrt. Das ganze habe ich jetzt schon 3 x gehabt. Die Kettenstrebe sieht schon echt total rampuniert aus, was mein Rocky-Herz zum weinen bringen lässt. 
Habe das Problem seitdem ich das MTB vom Fachhändler übergeben bekommen habe - ist das nicht ein Montierungsfehler? Wer steht dafür gerade, bzw. wer ist dafür verantwortlich?
Gruß
sidebrody


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. September 2008)

Ein paar Infos wären noch ganz nützlich:
- Wieviel km haben Kette bzw. Kettenblätter schon auf dem Buckel?
- Kette und Kettenblätter nach den jeweiligen Chainsucks auf Funktion (verbogen / deformiert?) geprüft? 
- An welcher Position ist hinten deine Kette, wenn du vorne aufs große Kettenblatt schaltest?
- Wie schaltest du? (Vollast / Teillast / nur locker mitkurbeln / hektisch)

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidebrody (2. September 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Ein paar Infos wären noch ganz nützlich:
> - Wieviel km haben Kette bzw. Kettenblätter schon auf dem Buckelc


ca. 500 km



> - Kette und Kettenblätter nach den jeweiligen Chainsucks auf Funktion (verbogen / deformiert?) geprüft?


Ist nichts verbogen





> - An welcher Position ist hinten deine Kette, wenn du vorne aufs große Kettenblatt schaltest?


auf dem zweitkleinsten Ritzel





> - Wie schaltest du? (Vollast / Teillast / nur locker mitkurbeln / hektisch)



Teillast


----------



## swannema (2. September 2008)

Könnte ein Grat an einem Kettenblatt Zahn sein.


----------



## sidebrody (2. September 2008)

swannema schrieb:


> Könnte ein Grat an einem Kettenblatt Zahn sein.



ein was bitte?
...das habe ich ja noch nie gehört
cu
sidebrody


----------



## franky282 (2. September 2008)

Ja das tut weh...
Hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Hot Chili. Auch mit ner Race Face Kurbel. Warum ist mir bis heute nicht klar. Andere Kette, Umwerfer neu eingestellt usw... 
Seit ich aber ne Shimano Kurbel dran hab, hatte ich keinen Chainsuck mehr!
Vielleicht solltest du über ne neue Kurbel nachdenken?


----------



## matzeberlin (2. September 2008)

franky282 schrieb:


> Ja das tut weh...
> Auch mit ner Race Face Kurbel.
> Seit ich aber ne Shimano Kurbel dran hab, hatte ich keinen Chainsuck mehr!
> Vielleicht solltest du über ne neue Kurbel nachdenken?



ich hoffe mal ihr meint eher die kettenblätter , denn das ist dann eher möglich das sie nicht zur kette passen (vielleicht die geo der zähne ???)

jedenfalls imho halt ichs für schwachsinn das es die kurbel sein soll die schuld ist


----------



## franky282 (2. September 2008)

> jedenfalls imho halt ichs für schwachsinn das es die kurbel sein soll die schuld ist



Scherzkeks! 
Klar mein ich die Kettenblätter. Hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## kadettkai (2. November 2008)

Hallo!
Hab mir auch vor nem Monat ein Vertex 50 gekauft.
Bin jetzt ca 100 km gefahren und heute hatte ich auch ein chain suck auf der tour.
Ich schaltete vom mittleren auf das kleine Ritzel und hinten war ich in der mitte.
Da hat es mir auch die Kette zwischen Race Face kurbel und Strebe geklemmt.
Dann bekamm ich sie fast nicht raus, als sie sie endlich drausen hatte sah ich die mega kratzer in der Strebe  und des weiteren ist die kette noch leicht verbogen und es fährt sich nicht mehr sauber.
Wie gesagt das bike ist ein monat alt und ca 100km gefahren was soll ich machen?
Werd auf jeden fall zum hädler gehen hat irgend jemand erfahrung mit so nem fall?
Chain sucks können ja passieren aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem zumal noch die kette was abgekriegt hat und das bike fast neu ist.


----------

